# For those of you who know the Incra System.



## lowcrust (May 2, 2010)

I'm currently building my own router table (I really miss having one as I built it, hehehe). 

This table is most likely temporary as I'm building it completely from stuff I have laying around (a laminated kitchen countertop and some random scrap for legs!).

In my search for a better solution I've come across the Incra LS Super System. It seems to be rather fantastic, everything I read about points in the direction of excellency. But the internet being what it is, I still try to keep a small portion of myself skeptical. I thought I'd at least ask you guys what you think of their products?

If I decide to get this I'd fly over and get it home myself, as that's cheaper than what the shipping would be for me.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Incra makes top-quality products, whether it be the LS Super System, the Incra/JessEm Mast-R-Lift with MangaLOCK plates, Incra/Woodpeckers [email protected] with MagnaLOCK plates, MagnaLock router plates, rules, squares, etc. I own their LS25 Supersystem and Mast-R-Lift.

If you're driving over there, take a look at their MagnaLOCK system for retaining router plate rings (in a range of sizes) using rare earth magnets (that are also adjustable vertically to maker the rings perfectly flush with the top of the plate). They come in 8 or 9 sizes (giving you 3/8" to 3-5/8" adjustable router plate hole to fit as close to the bit as you desire) and are easily removeable with a small screwdriver, nail or screw.

The LS Supersystem is, above all, a highly repeatable precision fence system with minutely adjustable stop-blocks. There's a lot of great fences out there that are every but as ridgid as the Incra (some probably even more so). The 100% repeatability is not frequently required (this is wood, ya know? <g>) but it will permit you to do certain cuts that are difficult with other fences (requiring offset blocks and/or tedious adjustments.

The precision and repeatability eases the creation of the complex joinery they show in their videos, but it still requires practice to achieve. For dovetails, no matter what system you use, you will need to ensure that the dovetail bits you but are precisely the size advertised. This is rarely a problem with top-tier bits (such as Whiteside) but is more commonly an issue with inexpensive bits, whose manufacturers may have different QA testing requirements.

This is a short broad-brush response and everything I've said here has a "well, except for if you..." clause but I've tried to give a short response (well, short for *me* anyway!) .


----------



## Blackcloud (Mar 12, 2010)

I have the LS system on my Tablesaw and I have to tell you I Love It. Acurate and repeatable every single time. Expensive system but if you can afford it, go for it.


----------



## billw (Jul 30, 2008)

I have the LS17 on an Oak Park table, and I love it. It works as advertised. 

The question you might want to ask yourself is this: do you *need* the accuracy and repeatability of the Incra fence, and is it worth the cost?

-- Bill


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> ...
> The precision and repeatability eases the creation of the complex joinery they show in their videos, but it still requires practice to achieve. For dovetails, no matter what system you use, you will need to ensure that the dovetail bits you but are precisely the size advertised. This is rarely a problem with top-tier bits (such as Whiteside) but is more commonly an issue with inexpensive bits, whose manufacturers may have different QA testing requirements.


Hmm... I just recently installed the Incra TS-LS system on my old Delta Contractor saw and currently installing the router top on the left side as well as non router top on the right side. As for the bits to use, I have set of MLCS bits. Are these bits okay to use when routing using the Incra??? I've read that use either Freud or Whiteside bits with the Incra system but I was wondering if I could just use the MLCS bits. Thanx.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

If you can afford it, buy it. I have an original Incra jig and an Ultra. It is a joy to use. Especially with a router lift. Take a flight over there.


----------



## drainman (Mar 25, 2006)

I also have decided to bye this system but what router are u going to use and is it compatable with it.I use a trend but that router isnt on the compatable list.Ive decided to bye the table as well and there is a firm in england and germany that suplys this.I may have to go and get it but weighing up the price of fule in this country would it be cheaper as posting it.keep me informed how things go with it please and we can compare notes.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I have the TS/LS on my saw, it was worth every dime and would recomend to everyone, it is made here in the DFW area, I went and picked mine up and they showed me one they had set up and answered all questions, I dont have a complaint one. You can go to the tools and woodworking section and check mine out under thread "new table saw"


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

billw said:


> I have the LS17 on an Oak Park table, and I love it. It works as advertised.
> 
> The question you might want to ask yourself is this: do you *need* the accuracy and repeatability of the Incra fence, and is it worth the cost?
> 
> -- Bill


Hi bill, 

I just saw your post .

I have an Oak Park table and would like to see your set up.

Did you compensate for the height of the OP base out of the table? Mine sits slightly above the table.

Could you please post a pic?


----------



## billw (Jul 30, 2008)

*Pics of Incra jig on Oak Park Table*



jw2170 said:


> Hi bill,
> 
> I just saw your post .
> 
> ...


James:
Don't know what you mean by "compensate for the height of the OP base out of the table".

Here's a pic a did to demonstrate some dust collection improvements I was trying:









Smugmug is taking forever to process two pics I just uploaded, so I'll drop by tomorrow and post those pics.

-- Bill


----------



## billw (Jul 30, 2008)

*More pics of Incra LS17 on the OP table*


----------



## Itbeme (Dec 21, 2010)

lowcrust said:


> I'm currently building my own router table (I really miss having one as I built it, hehehe).
> 
> This table is most likely temporary as I'm building it completely from stuff I have laying around (a laminated kitchen countertop and some random scrap for legs!).
> 
> ...


lowcrust while your there could you pick 1 up for me as well pretty please, lol that is the only way i could buy one, the cost over here in the UK now has gone upto over £400 for the " INCRA 25" LS Positioner Super System " 

If i was to buy it from America or Canada the shipping and import duties would end up bringing it to the same or even more then it already is over here. The only other way is if you had family over their that could ship it over here as a gift, that way no import duty fee's  

Well at least i can still dream :wacko:


----------



## lowcrust (May 2, 2010)

Hi all! Thanks for all the reply's (and PM drainman). For personal reasons my whole router life came to an abrupt end right after I had posted this thread, but in the process of starting it all up again from where I left it (planning to built my own able). I'm now thinking I should buy a stationary table saw and go down the double-duty route with a TS-LS system. 

Even if I would fly "over there" I would most likely first ship it to a friends address in the US and then take it with me from there. So I've written Incra on two occasions asking them for more exact weight and size measurements of their shipments, but have yet to receive a reply from them. Not only is that not exactly customer friendly, but I find it a little weird in these times of recession. They might be doing well, but can they really afford not to answer emails to someone who clearly states he's about to buy one of their products???


----------



## Burl-e (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a TS-LS system on my table saw/router table extension and love it. I've used it for 5 years now, and really enjoy the quick repeatability and precision of this fence. I must admit that I use it more for the table saw fence than the router fence (is it acceptable to admit that on a router forum?), but the quality is top notch.

I have no experience dealing with Incra through e-mail, as I called them when I had several questions before making my purchase. I always found their staff to be very helpful and courteous. I'm sorry to hear you are having problems via e-mail.


----------



## agoens (May 28, 2011)

Mike, I have an Incra Pro and an Incra Jig Ultra and a right angle fixture. I also have a craftsman Exact-I-Rip. How do these compare, and what would they be worth now a days? I just inherited dmy step dads wood tools and am debating on building a woodshop or selling it all. SOunds like it's good stuff, but I don't know what I would need 3 tables for, unless size is everything! I have a lot to learn! Thanks!


----------

